# This Artist's Hand



## DonH

I have heard that hands are hard to draw, so I worked on drawing my own all morning.







Now here is my hand drawing my hand







and for the heck of it. . .


----------



## chanda95

It looks great to me! Been a long time since I drew my hand. You did a nice job.


----------



## DLeeG

Hands and faces are easy for me. I often heard people say that they are difficult to draw but I was already drawiwing them well when I heard that. I feel that nothing is more difficult than anything else is to draw.


----------



## PencilMeIn

I love that! Very creative!


----------



## Blunder

Clever.

But I'm right handed.


----------



## JusSumguy

I agree... Hands are hard. This is my best so far, but the proportions are off here and there. And I'm still having trouble with those little wrinkles on the back of the hand. The little lines on the nails, and the little hairs on the back of the fingers.











​


----------



## DonH

The hands look good! Its a great exercise for training the eye as well as drawing skills.


----------



## DLeeG

I can't stress it enough. Draw without the outline.


----------



## chanda95

Years ago in an art class I took my instructor had us draw our hands. We did two different sets. Both drawings were done larger than life on 18x24 paper. The first hand she allowed us to draw as detailed as we could within the class period. The second hand she made us draw without looking at the drawing. We just looked at our hand while we were drawing. That was a toughie. I still have the drawings somewhere.


----------



## Sketchaetchable

here is the best i have done with hands. this picture is not finished, I started it at a summer camp for a BSA trip. So this is also a WIP picture


----------



## kristiamy

The Artist's Hand is a coffee shop/gallery. The man working the coffee shop is named Gary and he was super polite and friendly. I ordered a cafe au lait and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kinalu

Yup, I agree hands are not easy. I like your hand drawing your hand drawing your hand. Great advice DLeeG, I shall never forget that. Blind drawing is a good exercise no matter how it turns out chanda95. Ok so now I want to go and draw hands  ?


----------

